# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طبعة جديدة من ((النفح الشذي في شرح جامع الترمذي)).

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

في سنة 1409هـ نشر الدكتور الشيخ العلامة أبو محمد أحمد معبد عبد الكريم المجلد الأول والثاني من كتاب « النفح الشذي في شرح جامع الترمذي » تأليف أبي الفتح محمد بن محمد بن سيد الناس اليعمري المتوفى سنة 734هـ ، وقامت على نشره دار العاصمة – الرياض . ثم توقف صدور الكتاب .وانقطعت أخباره ، ونفدت طبعة المجلدين (الأول والثاني ) من السوق وأصبحا في حكم النادر.
وهذه هي صورة غلافها:
ثم وقفت البارحة على نسخة أخرى من الكتاب صدرت عن دار الصميعي ، بتحقيق أبو جابر الأنصاري وعبد العزيز أبو رحلة ، وصالح اللحام.
وتقع هذه النسخة في أربع مجلدات من بداية الكتاب وحتى باب ما جاء في القراءة في صلاة العشاء .
وهذه هي صورة غلافها 
وما قام الشيخ أحمد معبد بتحقيقه ونشره في المجلدين الأول والثاني يقابل من هذه الطبعة الصفحات (من ص 7 إلى 124) من المجلد الأول .
ولا أُخفيكم سرًا أنني فرحت بخروج الكتاب فرحًا شديدًا وبادرت إلى شرائه دون تردد، لكن  سرعان ما تبدد هذا الفرحُ بمجرد أن فتحتُ الكتابَ فوجدته بلا مقدمة للتحقيق وبلا تعريف بالنسخ الخطية ، فقلبت صفحات الكتاب فوجدت المحققين يحيلون على نسخ خطية فقلت في نفسي ما هي تلك الرموز وأين هو التعريف بتلك النسخ وما هو مصدرها ، وأخذت أقلب صفحات الكتاب منتقلا من المجلد الأول واصلا إلى المجلد الرابع عسى أن أظفر بشيء لكن دون جدوى .
ثم خطر لي خاطر أن أقارن بين تلك الفروق وما أودعه فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور أحمد معبد في المجلدين اللذين صدرا من الكتاب :
فظهر لي ما يلي :
1-	أن المحققين لهذه النسخة قد اعتمدوا على ثلاث نسخ خطية ، فقد جاء في (1/120) حاشية رقم (1) ما نصه : (( من هنا تتحد النسخ الثلاث ، وتكون نسخة (أ) هي الأصل . ورموز هذه النسخ هي (أ) أو الأصل ، و(ب) و(س) . 
2-	 ونسخة (أ) أو الأصل ليست فيما يبدو لي من النسخ التي اعتمدها الشيخ أحمد معبد.  ففي (1/65/طبعة الصميعي) في الحاشية تعليقًا على حديث : (( حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن زنجويه البغدادي وغير واحد قالوا: حدثنا الحسين بن محمد حدثنا سليمان بن قرم عن أبي يحيى القتات عن مجاهد عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  مفتاح الجنة الصلاة ومفتاح الصلاة الوضوء)).
وهو الحديث رقم (4) في سنن الترمذي .
في نسخة الصميعي : (( في هامش الأصل : هذا الحديث وقع في رواية أبي يعلى السنجي وليس هو في رواية الشارح )).
وهناك أكثر من نقل في الحاشية يكتب عنده في الأصل كذا  (انظر: (1/72 و77 و89 ، وغيرها ) .
ولا يشير إليه الدكتور أحمد في طبعته وهذا الفرق وأمثاله يدل على أن النسخة (أ) التي اعتمد عليها المحققون في طبعة الصميعي غير كل النسخ التي اعتمد عليه الشيخ أحمد والتي من ضمنها نسخة المؤلف ابن سيد الناس.
3-	كما ظهر لي أن النسخة المرموز لها بـ(س) هي نسخة المكتبة المحمودية بالمدينة المنورة ، وهي النسخة التي رمز لها الدكتور أحمد معبد بالرمز (م) .
4-	ولم يظهر لي حال نسخة (ت) بعد ، وليس بمستبعد أن تكون أيضًا من النسخ التي اعتمد عليها الشيخ أحمد معبد .
وسوف أقوم في المشاركات التالية بالتعريف بالطبعتين بصورة أوسع ، إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## شتا العربي

جهد رائع مشكور
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا الحبيب



> وسوف أقوم في المشاركات التالية بالتعريف بالطبعتين بصورة أوسع ، إن شاء الله تعالى .


ونحن في الانتظار أعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم

واصل بارك الله فيكم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ علي وبارك فيك، وفي جهودك المباركة الطيبة.

----------


## آل عامر

مشرفنا الحبيب علي أحمد وفقه الله

للتحقيق الذي ذكرت قصة طويلة لا يسع المقام لذكرها
أما بالنسبة للمحققين الذين ذكروا على طرة الكتاب فهذا كذب
المحقق للكتاب فقط ( صالح اللحام ) وقد كتب الأخ / أبو جابر 
بيانًا يوضح فيه كذب اللحام على أنهما إشتركا معه في التحقيق

----------


## آل عامر

البيان موجود في مكتبة المؤيد
رقم مكتبة الأخ ابو جابر  لمن أراد أن يستفسر منه
824304

----------


## حسين أحمد اللندني

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...16&postcount=3

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> مشرفنا الحبيب علي أحمد وفقه الله
> للتحقيق الذي ذكرت قصة طويلة لا يسع المقام لذكرها
> أما بالنسبة للمحققين الذين ذكروا على طرة الكتاب فهذا كذب
> المحقق للكتاب فقط ( صالح اللحام ) وقد كتب الأخ / أبو جابر 
> بيانًا يوضح فيه كذب اللحام على أنهما إشتركا معه في التحقيق


أخي الحبيب هذا موضع البيان ، فأرجو ذكر القصة حتى يعرف الناس ، لا يسع أحد السكوت على مثل هذه الأمور فالأمر دين ، فإن لم تفعل فأقل شيء أرجو رفع صورة البيان هنا ، وأنا ماض بحول الله فيما شرعت فيه من التعريف بالنسختين ونقدهما نقدًا علميًا إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## آل عامر

أبشر 
أخي  علي أحمد مثلك يأمر لا يطلب
فلكم سابق جميل يصعب على مثلي رده
فلعلي بعد صلاة العشاء أفعل إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم شيخ وليد ,, وماهي أخبار تكملة التحقيق للكتاب اعني تحقيق الشيخ أحمد معبد عبدالكريم.
والكتاب له فترة طويلة مندو أن حُقق ,, وأذكر أن الشيخ الخضير يعتب على الشيخ أحمد معبد تاخيره للكتاب .

ونحن بانتظاركم يا آل عامر.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيكم شيخ وليد ,, وماهي أخبار تكملة التحقيق للكتاب اعني تحقيق الشيخ أحمد معبد عبدالكريم.
> والكتاب له فترة طويلة مندو أن حُقق ,, وأذكر أن الشيخ الخضير يعتب على الشيخ أحمد معبد تاخيره للكتاب .
> 
> ونحن بانتظاركم يا آل عامر.


الأخ الحبيب ابن رجب أحسن الله إليكم هاتفت الشيخ أحمد معبد أمس للاستفسار عن تحقيقه للكتاب ، فأخبرني أنه قد انتهى من تحقيق الجزء الذي صنفه ابن سيد الناس ويقع في أربعة مجلدات أخرى غير المجلدين اللذين تم طباعتهما في دار العاصمة من قبل وقد سبقت الإشارة إليهما ، وسيأتي التعريف بعمل الشيخ فيهما لاحقًا إن شاء الله تعالى ، وأخبرني أن العمل فيهما على نفس المستوى من العمل الذي سبق في المجلدين الأول والثاني .
ثم سألت الشيخ عن موعد لإخراج الكتاب فقال : لن أخرج الكتاب إلا كاملا بعد الانتهاء من تحقيق تكملة العراقي على عمل ابن سيد الناس ، وأخبرني أن تكملة العراقي منسوخة عنده وأنه جاري العمل فيها ، نسأل الله التوفيق لفضيلة الشيخ أحمد معبد، كما نسأل الله أن يبارك في جهوده ، وأن يطيل عمره في الخير ونفع المسلمين ، آمين .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أبشر 
> أخي  علي أحمد مثلك يأمر لا يطلب
> فلكم سابق جميل يصعب على مثلي رده
> فلعلي بعد صلاة العشاء أفعل إن شاء الله


بشرك الله بكل خير ، ونحن بانتظار القصة أو البيان بارك الله فيك .

----------


## آل عامر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لسنا المحققين لكتاب النفح الشذي شرح جامع الترمذي
بعد الحمد الله ...

نعم لقد فجئنا بما صدر حديثا عن دار الصميعي بالرياض وما على طرة ذاك الكتاب النفح الشذى شرح جامع الترمذي تأليف ابن سيد تحقيق أبو جابر الأنصاري وعبد العزيز أبو رحله وثالثهم ثالثة الأثافي صالح اللحام وهذا الأخيرهوالذي وضع اسمينا على الكتاب دون رضا منا ولا علم لنا بذلك حتى حين نزوله بالأسواق ولما كان المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور ولما خشينا أن يكون في التحقيق خطأ ينسب إلينا أو خلل يعاب به علينا رغبنا في إخراج هذا المقال ليكون حجه لنا على البراءة من عهدته وما قد يكون من عثرته ولقد كنا زمانا ليس بالقليل عملنا على الكتاب كمحققين له ونسخنا الكتاب وبدأنا بالتعليق عليه وصفه عند دار الحسن بالأردن ثم فترت الهمم عن إكماله فطلبت دار الحسن مني التنازل عن النسخ والنسخ المخطوطة ليقيموا هم بتكليف بعض طلاب العلم بتحقيق الكتاب فقبلت ذلك منهم أولا رغبه في الإستفادة من الكتاب إذا نشر وثانيا لأخفف على دار الحسن أعباء الصف التي قاموا بها وعلى هذا بعثوا إلي بالأخ صالح 
اللحام وكانت آنذاك نسخ الكتاب عند أخي عبدالعزيز أبو رحلة وبقية من تعليقاته عليه كمسودات فأوعزت إليه تسليم نسخ الكتاب وما عنده مما نسخ  منه فوافق مشكورا وأهداهم مأجورا مسودات تعليقاته على الكتاب ليستفيدوا منها بعد التأكد من صحة المعلومات فيها وشرط على صالح اللحام خاصة أن لايذكر اسمه على الكتاب لأنه مسودات لم يرض عنها تمام الرضى وانصرف عنا الأخ صالح اللحام على هذا ثم فجئنا بصدور الكتاب وفيه بعض تعليقاتنا عليه أخذ جزاء منها دون إذن مني له ولالدار الحسن من تعليقاتي على الكتاب في أول عملي فيه وأخذ جزءا منها من أخي عبد العزيز أبو رحله مع مسوداته عليهم دون الأذن منه أيضا ولما سألناه عن ذلك أجاب قائلا أنه لا يريد أن يكذب فينسب الكتاب وتحقيقه إليه وحده ولنا بصمات عليه وجوابنا من أذن لك أصلا بإثبات تعليقاتنا ومن ثم اسمينا على الكتاب
نعم أنتم أستبطأتم عملكم عملنا في الكتاب فأتاكم عاجل برنا من نسخنا له والنسخ المخطوطة لهل كذلك وغيرها فجاءكم قلا ولو أخرته لم تقلل وكان الواجب أن تكتفوا بهذا القليل ولا تعتدوا وتكونون كما لم يسأل ونكون نحن كمن لم يفعل 
وهذا ما حصل فقد صدر الكتاب مع الزلل فتراه  إن رأيته بدون صور مخططات ولا بدراسة عنها ولا تعريف بالمؤلف ابن السيد ولا بكتابه ناهيك عما خفي فربما كان أعظم وهذه المثالب تحسب على الناشر والكاتب ولهذا ترانا نسحب اسمينا من التحقيق وما على الكتاب 


أبو جابر الأنصاري    ......................                  و  عبد العزيز أبو رحلة

----------


## ماهر الفحل

نسأل الله السلامة والستر

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أحسن الله إليكم أخانا آل عامر على هذا البيان، ولعل الأخ صالح اللحام ، أراد خيرًا ، (( وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه )) ، المهم قد وضح أمر هذه الطبعة ، ونرجو من شيخنا الشيخ أحمد معبد أن يجتهد قدر الإمكان في إخراج الكتاب فالحاجة إليه ماسة ، وهو كتاب نافع عظيم الفائدة .

----------


## آل عامر

وإليك أخي الحبيب

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم شيخنا وليد على الافادة . 
وبارك الله فيكم آل عامر .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيكم شيخ وليد ,, وماهي أخبار تكملة التحقيق للكتاب اعني تحقيق الشيخ أحمد معبد عبدالكريم.
> والكتاب له فترة طويلة مندو أن حُقق ,, وأذكر أن الشيخ الخضير يعتب على الشيخ أحمد معبد تاخيره للكتاب .
> 
> ونحن بانتظاركم يا آل عامر.





> شكر الله لكم شيخنا وليد على الافادة . 
> وبارك الله فيكم آل عامر .



الظاهر أن أخانا ابن رجب شغف بحب الشيخ وليد ، فلا ينفك يلهج بشكره ، بارك الله فيك يا ابن رجب ، وفي الشيخ وليد . (ابتسامة)

----------


## آل عامر

ظننت أن هذا اسم الشهرة ياشيخ علي

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ظننت أن هذا اسم الشهرة ياشيخ علي


أضحك الله سنك ، وأحسن الله إليك يا أخانا الحبيب (آل عامر)، وأخونا وليد الدلبحي من المشرفين معنا في الموقع ، وليس اسم شهرة ، بل هو حقيقة ، أحسن الله إليكم .

----------


## ابن رجب

> الظاهر أن أخانا ابن رجب شغف بحب الشيخ وليد ، فلا ينفك يلهج بشكره ، بارك الله فيك يا ابن رجب ، وفي الشيخ وليد . (ابتسامة)


لاباس ياابن عبد الباقي ,,,

----------


## هادي آل غانم

إخواني الأفاضل : هل ابو جابر الأنصاري هو صاحب مكتبة الغرباء بالمدينة النبوية  ،ومحقق كتاب : " ذم الكلام " للهروي  ؟

----------


## آل عامر

نعم أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو محمد الحافظ

بلغنا قديما أن (أبو جابر الأنصاري) لم يحقق كتاب الهروي : ذم الكلام ، فإن كان ذلك صحيحا فليكتب فيه أيضا كما كتب في هذا .

----------


## سلطان التميمي

أسال الله أن يخرج الكتاب بصورة عاجلة على أتم وجه

----------


## الدار العثمانية

الدار العثمانية للنشر
هاتف المكتبة: 77274121/07
هاتف خلوي: 5886524/079
فاكس: 5065068/06
ص.ب: 36146 ـ عمان ـ 11120 الأردن 
العبدلي ـ عمارة جوهرة القدس ط  B2
ﭑ ﭒ ﭓ ﭔ
*وأنا لا يسعني السكوت يا أبا جابر!*
لكن سأحافظ في ردي عليك يا (أبا جابر) أنك أنصاري, وأننا نحب الأنصار.
فأقول لك يا أبا جابر:
إن علاقتك مع دار الحسن علاقة مادية (خالصة) وقد رضي (الجماعة) مكرهين على أن يأخذوا الكتاب منك وخصم شيء من المبالغ المستحقة لهم عندك, وكان أن جئتُ وقت العمرة والحج أكثر من مرة مطالباً إياك بدفع ما عليك من أموال حتى رضيت أن تعطيني الكتاب، وفعلاً تسلمته من الأخ عبد العزيز مع صور المخطوطات الثلاث.
واسألوه كم مرة اتصلت به حتى تكرم عليه بالإجابة!
ومعه هوامش وتصحيحات، وقد أخبرني الأخ عبد العزيز كم عانى في الاهتداء إلى مواضع الاستشهاد عند المؤلفين الذين ينقل عنهم (ابن سيد الناس). (وعندي الأصول والصور).
أما بالنسبة للحواشي فهي حواشيكم عدا أول الكتاب فهي بلا حواشي، وآخره (آخر مجلد تقريباً) يزيد أو ينقص.
وهذه أتحمل مسؤولية حواشيها، وأما ضبط النص ففي المجلد الأخير.
وأنا فكيف أكون متشبعاً بما لم أعط وأنا أذكر أسماءكم.
المتشبع بما لم يعط من يغفل أساميكم ويضع اسمه لوحده وأنت تعرف كم من هذا النوع موجود في عالم التحقيق يضعون أسماءهم على كتب لم يعملوا بها وبعضهم لم ير الكتاب حتى بعد الطباعة أو قبل ذلك، وكله سواء!
وأذكرك أنك لست من المشهورين في عالم التحقيق لا أنت ولا أخ عبد العزيز أبو رحلة، ولا أدعي هذا لي أيضاً.
فكيف أكون متشبعاً بما لم أعط.
وهل تريدني أن أكذب وأضع اسمي وحده وأنتم عملتم عليه!
أما بالنسبة (للرغبة) في عدم وضع الاسم فحسبته تواضعاً! وجادلت نفسي كثيراً حول هذا الموضوع لما (سوّل) لي الشيطان (حذفكما)!
وأبيِّن للقارئ الكريم مثلاً: أنني لم أرى كتاب رجال الموطأ للحذاء فهل أحذف العزو والتصحيح إليه!؟
وغيره من الأمثلة.
أما بالنسبة للمقدمات وما تشتمل عليه من وصف للمخطوط وغيره 
فقد اتصلت بالأخ عبد العزيز (ولعلها) أكثر من مرة، أن يرسل لي المقدمات تلك ووصف المخطوط، فلم يفعل؟ فماذا أفعل؟
بقي أن أفعل أنا ذلك وأَصِفُ المخطوطات (وصفاً عاماً)، وأترجم لابن سيد الناس وأضع الفهارس.
وبطأني أنني استعرت متأخراً طبعة (أحمد معبد) من (علي الحلبي) ووجدته قد فعل بالنسبة لمخطوطتين وعرفت أن الثالثة ليست عنده.
فسأقتصر عليها إن شاء الله وأحيل على ترجمته لابن سيد الناس. وتبقى الفهارس.
*ثالثة الأثافي*
إذا كنت أنا ثالثهم فمن الأول والثاني!
وأما (عامر) الذي رماني بالكذب ولم يسمع (ردي)!
ولو استخدم عقله لعرف من ثنايا كلام أبي جابر أنني (لست الكذاب).
*وانني احتفظ بحقي الشرعي و الآدبي فيمن اتهمني بالكذب.*
*أيها الأخوة:*
كتاب ابن سيد الناس جم الفوائد غزير العلم، وحسبكم أنه خرج إلى عالم المطبوعات، ومعذرة للأستاذ الفاضل الأخ أحمد معبد فلو انتظرناه لم يخرج الكتاب، أو خرج في عشرين مجلدة!!
*أيها الأخوة:*
لقد تسلمت الكتاب شذر مذر فنسقت بين (الملفات) وقدمت وأخرت ويعلم الله كم عانيت في التنسيق بين الأبواب حتى خرج في هذه الصورة.
وراجعوا دار الحسن في عمان ليشكوا لكم ما عانوه في ذلك، غير ما عانوه من (أبي جابر) والتزاماته المادية!!
*أخوكم المحب لكم ولأبي جابر
ولعبد العزيز أبي رحلة
صالح اللحام*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الأفاضل تم التعليق على هذا الأمر على الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....ed=1#post37951

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... وبارك الله فيك ابا الحسن

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وفيكم بارك الله أخانا أبا حاتم ابن رجب.

----------


## عبدالله بن محمد الأنصاري

لقد اطلعت على مقالك وردك وآسفني ما رأيت فيه من مغالطات ولكن أنت واحد ممن قيل فيه ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى فكنت كمن قال الشاعر فيهم :
رمتنا بنو عمر بحسن فعالنا
............جزاء سنمار وما كان ذا ذنب
نعم هل جزائي أنني أعطيتك الكتاب بعداً من الخلاف المادي الذي بيني وبين دار الحسن ولقد ذكرت لك وعلك تذكر أني قلت لك لست على ثقة من هذا الدين الذي يزعمه صاحب دار الحسن فهل أعطيهم تنزلاً فقلت لي وبالحرف أنا طريقتي لا أعطي أحداً حتى أتأكد مما قالوه ومع ذلك أعطيتك منسوخ الكتاب منه ومخطوطاته لأن هذه طريقتي في التخلي من الشك في الحقوق وليس مع دار الحسن فحسب ولكن مع الكثير وعندي شهود على هذا إذا كان المبلغ المطالب به ليس بكبير حتى لا أشغل نفسي عن طلب العلم ولتذهب الدنيا ولكن إذا كان المبلغ كبيراً تعنيت مشاق الحسابات وإن كانت قديمة جداً حتى لا أتضرر منها ولهذا لما ألح علي أبو أنس صاحب دار الحسن في الطلب وبدأت في الحسابات تنصل منها لما عرف أنه هو الذي سيخرج مديوناً منها وأنا قابل بأن تكون يا أخ صالح وكيلاً عنهم بشرط أن تغرم عنهم لو كانوا هم المدينون بدلاً من أن تسلط لسانك علي متهماً لي بالمماطلة لدار الحسن كأنك حفي بها وأنت لا تعلم عنها إلا  القليل من العام يا صالح اللحام .
لقد كنت فينا مرجوا يا صالح قبل هذا وكان حرياً بك أن تشكر لي إعطاءهم الكتاب ليستفيد منه الناس ولأخفف أعباء الطبع التي زعموا !!
ولكن للأسف جزيتنا على الإحسان كفراناً وأنت أرفع عندي من أن تنزل إلى منزلة من يكفر العشير !!
ثم لما أعطيتك الكتاب وصور المخطوطات هل أبحت لك بأن تخرج اسمي عليه وتأخذ تعليقاتي من دار الحسن هذا لم أرك أجبت عنه في مقالك وحدت عنه لأنك تعلم أنك استنفرته   وهو لم يخرج من الحل وأخذته بمساعدة دار الحسن لك ببقية مما ترك آل أبي جابر عندهم وكان الواجب عليك أن تلتزم الإفادة من النسخ ومخطوطات الكتاب والمسلمون على شروطهم .
على أني لو أبحت لك أخذ تعليقاتي لم يجز لك أخذها وإخراجها في الكتاب إلا محررة فلما لم يكن ذلك أبنت عن نيتك في الاستشراف بصدور الكتاب على عجره وبجره 
إن لم يكن ذلك ماالذي دفعك إلى التعجل في إخراج الكتاب على تلك الصورة التي اعتذرت منها مؤخرا في مقالك فكنت عند من لم يعرف وضع اسمينا على الكتاب حقا ثالثة الأثافي وإن كنت في الحقيقة ثالثها وأولها وثانيها !!!
ونحن لم نتهمك بأنك متشبع بما لم تعط ياصالح افهم كلامنا 
فكم من عائب قولا صحيحا 
...............وآفته من الفهم السقيم    
نحن لما رأينا سكوتنا عما كتبنا يدخلنا فيمن ذكرنا وإقحامك لإسمينا يشوش علينا كتبنا ما كتبنا حتى لا نكون متشبعين بما لم نعط بما نسب إلينا ولكيلا نعر بوضعك لإسمينا والكتاب لم يصنع على عينينا .
وكان الواجب عليك أن تعطي القوس باريها لما جهلت كيف ترميها أو تصبر حتى يقيض الله له من يخرجه على صورة يرضاها عنه .
ولن يموت الناس أو يجهلوا عبادة ربهم إذا لم يخرج كتاب ابن سيد الناس يا صالح اللحام حتى تقول فلم يفعل فماذا أفعل؟
دعها لا أبا لك 
................إما لنا وإما لك 
وإلى لقاء آخر في وزارة الإعلام أو اعتذارٍ منك ومن الصميعي ياصالح اللحام

كتبه أبو جابر وأبو رحلة.

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أبو إبراهيم المكي

> وإلى لقاء آخر في وزارة الإعلام ...كتبه أبو جابر وأبو رحلة.


لا يليق هدا التهديد بطالب العلم !!! وليس هدا المنتدى العلمي مقاماً للتهديدات ؟!! ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
(عش رجبا ترى عجبا) !!!

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله.. 
نسأل الله العافية..

----------


## محمد الجروان

هل طبع الكتاب مع تكملة العراقي اخي المشرف

----------


## أبو رويجح

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو رويجح

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هل طبع الكتاب مع تكملة العراقي اخي المشرف


 بالنسبة للطبعتين السابقتين ليس فيهما شيء من شرح العراقي كما تقدم بيانه ، ولم أقف حتى الآن على طبعة لشرح العراقي على سنن الترمذي ، ولعل الله يسر للشيخ أحمد الانتهاء من هذا العمل قريبًا ، إن شاء الله.

----------


## ثبات

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاكم الله خيرًا، وفي انتِظار طبعة الشيخ أحمد معبد - حفِظَه الله.

----------


## القرشي

اللهم سلم سلم

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

نحن الآن في عام 1432 ، فما أخبار تحقيق الشيخ أحمد ؟

----------


## أبوالفوزان السنابلي

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## محمد أسامة علي

> نحن الآن في عام 1432 ، فما أخبار تحقيق الشيخ أحمد ؟


للتذكير

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

نحن الآن في 1433 ه ماذا حصل في تحقيق الكتاب ؟؟!!

----------


## الفيومي

> ...... وأنا ماض بحول الله فيما شرعت فيه من التعريف بالنسختين ونقدهما نقدًا علميًا إن شاء الله تعالى.


أعانكم الله على إتمام ذلك.

----------


## عبدُالرحمنِ بنُ القِنَويّ

وضعت ط الصميعيّ على هذا الرابطِ لمن أرادَ تَحْمِيلَها:
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10375

----------

